# FRP backwards???



## Scoots (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a commercial job where they spec smooth FRP. The cost is more than double to order smooth. The project manager suggested that I just glue it down upside down. I am very worried that the textured and shinny face of the FRP will not adhere sufficiently. Anyone out there tried this before? I am just using the cheap FRP from Lowes. Thanks for your time.


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

I've installed a lot of FRP and never tried to put it up backwards. I don't think it will stick very well. Will they let you use the small expandable plugs for FRP. Have you checked the price of FRP at a drywall supply house? If you apply it backwards, you may be setting your'e self up for a failure later, and I don't think the GC will pay for that.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

The backs can be pretty ugly w/ pits and such.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Installing a product wrong is never a good idea! :no:

Did you price the material before the start of the project?
Is this just a labor only job and the GC is being cheep?
Or did you underbid the job and now you are asking if cutting corners is ok?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Is the project manager willing to take responsibility for that?

FRP is butt-ugly on the back side. I can't imagine an owner or tenant who would be willing to accept such a thing. When the crap hits the fan, which side of it will you be on?


----------



## Scoots (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks fellas for agreeing with my gut feeling on this one. I don't plan on going through with it. Thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Like others said, negative on backwards install.

If price is an issue look into "Poly Wall".


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Scoots said:


> I have a commercial job where they spec _smooth FRP_. The _cost is more than double_ to order smooth. The project manager suggested that I just glue it down upside down. I am very worried that the textured and shinny face of the FRP will not adhere sufficiently. Anyone out there tried this before? I am just using the cheap FRP from Lowes. Thanks for your time.


If that was spec'ed and you bid, based on the specs, what is the problem?


----------

